# 

## Marcowy70

Wybór nie był łatwy. Domek na razie ma spełniać rolę weekendowo-wakacyjnego, ale docelowo (czyli na emeryturze) ma służyć za stały adres. Trzeba więc pożenić ogień z wodą, czyli niskie koszty budowy i wysoki komfort użytkowania. Krzyżowały się różne zdania, rozważaliśmy różne projekty, w końcu padło na Haharbud i "Dom na start systemem gospodarczym". Czyli że niby większość prac trzeba i można wykonać samemu. Dla przypomnienia: chodzi o lekko zmodyfikowany projekt tego domku: 



Modyfikacja polega głownie na rezygnacji z ogrzewania węglowego na rzecz elektrycznego, przez co odpada kotłownia i komin, a domek zyskuje kilka mkw. powierzchni użytkowej. Architekt rysuje salon z aneksem kuchennym (30 mkw.), łazienkę (5 mkw.)  i ładne dwie sypialnie (10 i 13 mkw.).

Oryginalny kosztorys SSZ projektu opiewa na 59.200 zł, oczywiście bez robocizny. My planujemy zmieścić się w 80 tys. faktycznie robiąc część rzeczy własnymi rękami, ale jednak zatrudniając fachowców. Uda się? My już wiemy  :smile:  

Pozwolenie na budowę wydane z datą 31 grudnia 2019 roku, odebrane 21 stycznia. 19 lutego wjeżdża geodeta, za nim koparka, a za nią znów geodeta..

----------


## Marcowy70

Własnymi rękami zrobiliśmy wykop pod ławę fundamentową i oszalowanie:



Robota podobała się miejscowym, niektórzy nawet zamieszkali w wykopie  :smile: 



Zbrojenie ławy skręcała cała rodzina:

----------


## Marcowy70

Potem wrzuciliśmy belki do wykopu... 



Wkrótce przyjechała grucha i wszystko zalała betonem. 



A my zawibrowaliśmy, wygładziliśmy i mamy ławę  :smile:  Gotowa ława wygląda tak:

----------


## Saskian

Pracując samemu da się sporo zaoszczędzić. Co planujesz jeszcze samemu wykonać?

----------


## Marcowy70

> Co planujesz jeszcze samemu wykonać?


Plany maksimum są ambitne  :smile:  Plan minimum to własnoręczne ocieplenie fundamentu, zagęszczenie gruntu i wylanie podłogi na gruncie. Ściany i dach raczej zostawię specjalistom. 

I to raczej nie ze względu na brak umiejętności, ale niedostatek czasu i kondycji fizycznej. Już te stosunkowo łatwe prace - kopanie rowu pod ławę czy skręcanie belek zbrojeniowych - pokazały, że najprostsze czynności amatorowi zabierają mnóstwo czasu. A ja akurat nie mogę wziąć dłuższego urlopu i na budowie mogę pracować jedynie w weekendy, tylko czasem w pojedynczne dni wolne. Nie bardzo mogę też liczyć na wsparcie "brata, szwagra, zięcia". No i jestem gościem "oderwanym od biurka", więc pracować fizycznie przez cały dzień najzwyczajniej w świecie nie daję rady  :smile:

----------


## Saskian

Rozumiem  :smile:  I tak podziwiam za nakład pracy i dalsze chęci  :smile:

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Plany maksimum są ambitne  Plan minimum to własnoręczne ocieplenie fundamentu, zagęszczenie gruntu i wylanie podłogi na gruncie. Ściany i dach raczej zostawię specjalistom. 
> 
> I to raczej nie ze względu na brak umiejętności, ale niedostatek czasu i kondycji fizycznej. Już te stosunkowo łatwe prace - kopanie rowu pod ławę czy skręcanie belek zbrojeniowych - pokazały, że najprostsze czynności amatorowi zabierają mnóstwo czasu. A ja akurat nie mogę wziąć dłuższego urlopu i na budowie mogę pracować jedynie w weekendy, tylko czasem w pojedynczne dni wolne. Nie bardzo mogę też liczyć na wsparcie "brata, szwagra, zięcia". No i jestem gościem "oderwanym od biurka", więc pracować fizycznie przez cały dzień najzwyczajniej w świecie nie daję rady


Gratuluje mądrego i szczerego wniosku  :smile: 

Budowa domu zawsze pochłania bardzo, bardzo dużo czasu, szczególnie amatorom i szczególnie w 1-2 osoby. Do tego nie ukrywajmy jest to kawał ciężkiej pracy, której nie widać na zdjęciach które oglądamy u innych. Nie każdy potrafi szybko wysnuć taki wniosek że nie za bardzo będzie miał czas, a i sił może nie starczyć aby ten wolny czas wykorzystać. 

Szacun za podejście i budowę.

A co do kosztów - ciekaw jestem ile wyjdzie konstrukcja dachu i jej pokrycie - bo na swoim przykładzie wiem że to był element który w SSZ pochłaniał najwięcej kosztów i do tego bardzo zdrożał na przestrzeni ostatniego czasu.

----------


## swierol

Czy ten domek nie ma 63m2 No chyba ze go powiększyłes ciut. U mnie do takiego metrażu muszę doliczyć sporo więcej. Za chwile okaże się za ile zamówię okna i wtedy okaze się ze 90 chyba pęknie. A liczyłem jakieś 76-78 :sad: . Nie mniej jednak obserwuje, trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Marcowy70

Dzięki za dobre słowa, stay tuned  :smile: 




> Czy ten domek nie ma 63m2 No chyba ze go powiększyłes ciut.


Recht, zrezygnowałem z kotłowni, więc mi użytkowa trochę urosła, choć sam domek nie   :smile:  Po zmianach projekt wygląda tak:






> ciekaw jestem ile wyjdzie konstrukcja dachu i jej pokrycie - bo na swoim przykładzie wiem że to był element który w SSZ pochłaniał najwięcej kosztów i do tego bardzo zdrożał na przestrzeni ostatniego czasu.


Niestety, już wiem, że będzie bolało... Głównie za sprawą konstrukcji dachu - jest bardzo prosta, ale w projekcie są bardzo duże przekroje belek, więc w metrach sześc. wychodzi spore zamówienie. Już wiem, że będzie to zwykłe drewno z tartaku (zakonserwowane), a nie budowlane, bo przy tych przekrojach to w ogóle był popłynął...

----------


## bajprzeznet

Ja zdecydowałem się na wiązary - chodziło o układ budynku, brak ścian nośnych w środki itp. I tutaj wiadomo zamawiane wiec zbyt wiele nie mogłem ingerować, ale cena między wakacjami 2018 a 2019 wzrosła o ponad 30-40% i pękło 20 tys PLN.  Ciekaw jestem czy duża oszczędność będzie w twoim przypadku na zwykłym drewnie. 

Trzymam kciuki bo fajnie ci to idzie :smile:

----------


## swierol

Ja zamawiałem suche i strugane 1400 netto wiec przy mojej ilości wyszło ponad 3 tys więcej. Drogo ale ka będę miał krokwie widoczne. Czekam na zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Ciekaw jestem czy duża oszczędność będzie w twoim przypadku na zwykłym drewnie.


Zgodnie z kosztorysem, moje drewno w wersji surowej powinno kosztować ok. 10 tys., a suszone - jak wynika z zebranych ofert - od 5 do 10 tys. więcej :| 




> Ja zamawiałem suche i strugane 1400 netto wiec przy mojej ilości wyszło ponad 3 tys więcej. Drogo ale ka będę miał krokwie widoczne. Czekam na zdjęcia


Zazdroszczę Ci, bo też chciałem mieć belkowany sufit, a tak to większość belek i krokwi będzie jednak schowana. Szkoda trochę...

----------


## Marcowy70

Inwestycji ciąg dalszy  :smile: 

Postanowiliśmy zatrudnić fachowców do wymurowania fundamentów. Zadeklarowali, że zajmie im to jeden dzień  :ohmy:  

O 6 rano przyjechało trzech gości. Zareagowali trochę nieufnie na informację, że sami wylewaliśmy ławę. Wyciągnęli niwelator laserowy i pomierzyli wysokości i przekątne. Okazało się, że różnica przekątnych ławy wynosiła 1 cm (słownie: jeden centymetr), a różnica wysokości na przeciwległych rogach - maksimum 1,5 cm (słownie: półtora centymetra). Nie wierzyli, że do wytyczania używałem tylko zwykłej miarki i długiej poziomnicy. Sorry, musiałem się pochwalić  :big grin:  

Murowanie fundamentów poszło panom bardo sprawnie, widać było doświadczenie - dwóch murowało, jeden robił zaprawę. 



Warto wspomnieć, że pilnowali poziomów i pionów. Ja też na wszelki wypadek cały czas biegałem z poziomnicą  :smile:  Ostatnią warstwę bloczków kładli dobrze po zmroku, przy światłach samochodów, więc trudno było ostatecznie sprawdzić robotę. Za dzień pracy skasowali 2 tys. zł. 

Na drugi dzień fundament wyglądał całkiem dobrze: 



Kolejny weekend spędziliśmy na zaciąganiu ścian dysperbitem (córka i żona też machały pędzlami), a w następny weekend razem z synem cięliśmy i przyklejaliśmy EPS. Łatwa, przyjemna robota, tylko wiało, więc część pianki do klejenia lądowała na naszych ciuchach - dobry klej, nie do sprania. Naciągnęliśmy potem folię kubełkową i już.



Teraz czekał nas zasyp. Plan był taki, żeby wynająć koparkę z operatorem, ale zagęszczarkę wziąć z wypożyczalni i obsługiwać samemu. Uda się?  :wink:

----------


## swierol

> Zgodnie z kosztorysem, moje drewno w wersji surowej powinno kosztować ok. 10 tys., a suszone - jak wynika z zebranych ofert - od 5 do 10 tys. więcej :| 
> 
> 
> 
> Zazdroszczę Ci, bo też chciałem mieć belkowany sufit, a tak to większość belek i krokwi będzie jednak schowana. Szkoda trochę...


Też chciałbym mieć sufit belkowy :smile:  Krokwie będą widoczne od zewnątrz. Będę miał nadbitkę. Wewnątrz może będą widoczne jętki bo w salonie będzie tzw sufit katedralny (poważnie brzmi)

Robota idzie aż miło. Kleiłeś zwykły EPS czy jakiś hydro extra aqua-stop? :big tongue:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Kleiłeś zwykły EPS czy jakiś hydro extra aqua-stop?


Chyba coś pośredniego  :wink:  Wziąłem EPS Fundamin 100 - hydrofobowy, dobra relacja: cena / jakość, frezowane krawędzie, więc wygodnie się układa. No i jedyny EPS przeznaczony do fundamentów, który był w pobliskich składach. Szukałem w internecie czegoś lepszego, ale wychodziło znacznie drożej z transportem, a "lambda" niewiele lepsza. W sumie za Fundamin zapłaciłem 850 zł. W kosztorysie była podana cena 400 zł, czyli koszt zwykłego styropianu. Czyli zaszalałem  :wink: 

Wpadka była trochę z folią kubełkową - znalazłem niedrogo w Leroy Merlin (60 zł za 20 mb), ale okazała się bardzo sztywna i źle się układała, a czasem trochę odstawała - trzeba było wkrętami dociskać. Warto trochę dopłacić i kupić elastyczną, sporo ofert jest w necie.




> Do tego nie ukrywajmy jest to kawał ciężkiej pracy


Ooo tak, dostaliśmy z żoną nauczkę już na samym początku, jak sypaliśmy suchy beton pod ławę  :smile:  Wywrotka przywiozła dwie tony i zrzuciła tuż przy krawędzi wykopu, ale w wykopie było już oszalowanie i wykop pod ławę, więc nie dało się tego rozwozić taczką - żona ładowała do wiader, a ja targałem je po całym wykopie. No i kręgosłup się zbuntował - trzy dni potem przeleżałem nie mogąc się ruszyć.

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Inwestycji ciąg dalszy 
> 
> Teraz czekał nas zasyp. Plan był taki, żeby wynająć koparkę z operatorem, ale zagęszczarkę wziąć z wypożyczalni i obsługiwać samemu. Uda się?



Moim zdaniem dobry pomysł - grunt żeby była druga osoba która pomoże tę zagęszczarkę wypakować, wrzucić na piach itp. Samo ubijanie jest jak nudny, głośny spacer. Myślałem ze będzie gorzej, ale inna sprawa że ja miałem trochę za lekką zagęszczarkę i robiłem tylko ostatnią warstwę.

W ten sposób możesz poczekać aż koparka zasypie np połowę, ubić i potem zasypywać dalej i znowu ubić, a płacisz tylko za godziny koparki a nie ekipy która będzie ubijać. Koszt wynajęcie zagęszczarki pewnie 80-120zł więc tragedii nie ma moim zdaniem, bo za 100zł nikt ze swoją też nie przyjedzie tego robić.

----------


## Marcowy70

Decyzja o zagęszczaniu podjęła się sama - pobliska firma, od której wynajmowałem koparkę do zasypu, zaoferowała zagęszczanie (czyli sprzęt + dwóch ludzi) za dodatkowe 300 zł. Jak policzyłem koszty wynajmu i dowozu, to się zdecydowałem na outsourcing  :smile:  

Tak wyglądała działka przed zasypem - niby mały domek, ale hałdy piasku ogromne. Krajobraz prawie księżycowy  :smile:  


Zasyp ruszył. Większość usuniętego wcześniej piasku wróciła do wykopu, ale trochę trzeba było dokupić. 


Pogoda nie sprzyjała, ale utwierdziła w przekonaniu, że outsourcing był dobrym pomysłem  :wink:  


Po wszystkim plac budowy wyglądał zupełnie inaczej. 


W następnym odcinku: zbrojenie i wylewanie podłogi na gruncie, więc kończymy stan zero  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

No ale przed wylewaniem podłogi na gruncie trzeba było jeszcze położyć kanalizę  :smile:  Na początku był ambitny plan, żeby zrobić to samemu, bo robota stosunkowo prosta i niezbyt ciężka, ale jak sobie uświadomiłem skutki możliwego błędu (np. za mały spadek zalany betonem), to od razu zacząłem szukać fachowca w okolicy. I znalazłem całkiem fajnego. 





Przyjechali we dwóch w sobotę rano, popracowali 3-4 godziny, skasowali 600 zł i mam spokój. 

Kolejny etap to rozkładanie siatki przeciwskurczowej - to już własnymi siłami, małżonka też została zaangażowana do wiązania. 



Jak wszystko zostało powiązane i podniesione, przyjechała grucha i zaczęliśmy zalewać... 



Zmontowałem długą deskę i razem z synem przeciągaliśmy ją wzdłuż po dwóch stronach fundamentu, żeby wyrównywać warstwę betonu. Pan operator okazał się bardzo pomocny i kierował rurą, choć nie musiał. Mimo tego nastąpił pierwszy zgrzyt podczas całej budowy - choć zamówiłem chudziak z dużym zapasem... betonu zabrakło! W jednym rogu fundamentu została nieduża, ale paskudna dziura. Była sobota po południu, więc z betoniarni już nie dowiozą, poza tym trochę było mi żal dodatkowej kasy - minimalnie 1 metr sześc. plus dowóz plus pompa.... Zdecydowaliśmy ostatecznie, że dorobimy ręcznie. Kierownik budowy przez telefon potwierdził, że można - to nie ława, więc nie trzeba wylewać w jednym procesie. Co lepsze, pomoc w kolejny weekend zadeklarował szwagier, zazwyczaj zarobiony. No to kupiłem dwa worki cementu i pozwoliłem mu zaszaleć  :smile: 

Po doklejce i wyschnięciu płyta wyglądała tak: 



Zastanawiałem się, skąd ten brak chudziaka, bo zazwyczaj biorę wszystko z zapasem. Okazało się, że panowie od zasypu dali ciała i nie nasypali, ile trzeba, wobec czego wgłębienie w fundamencie na beton było dużo większe niż w projekcie - miało być na 12 cm, czyli na wysokość jednego bloczka, ale potem przypomniałem sobie, że miejscami było widać drugi bloczek, czyli na 15-16 cm. Przy dużej powierzchni robi różnicę. Pogoda była podczas zasypu paskudna, więc panowie się spieszyli i odwalili fuszerkę, a ja nie dopilnowałem... Dobra nauczka. 

Patent z długą deską na wygładzanie nie był doskonały, bo jednak wyszły długie, poprzeczne bruzdy, na szczęście niezbyt głębokie. Jak już beton lekko zasechł i można było po nim chodzić, dało się w większości zatrzeć nierówności, albo przynajmniej wygładzić ostre krawędzie. Na tej warstwie będzie rozłożona folia, więc podłoga powinna być w miarę gładka. 

Jeśli chodzi o budżet: *stan zero kosztował mnie łącznie 13,7 tys. zł,* w tym materiały - 8,6 tys. zł. W robociznę (razem 5,1 tys.) wliczam murarzy, geodetę, kierownika budowy (I rata), panów od kanalizy, wykopu i zasypu. Według kosztorysu same materiały powinny mnie kosztować 9,9 tys., więc nie jest źle  :smile:  Każdy zakup powyżej 10 zł był wpisywany do Excela, dzięki czemu można było pilnować wydatków i na bieżąco porównywać z kosztorysem. 

Udało się mi oszczędzić na większości pozycji kosztorysu, ale też za kilka przepłaciłem - najwięcej za stal na zbrojenie, bo, niestety, w okolicy jest tylko jeden sprzedawca. Za to duże składy budowlane są trzy plus Mrówka (plus kilka sklepów, np. z hydrauliką czy art. metalowymi), więc zawsze je obdzwaniałem i udawało się parę złotych urwać. Grosz do grosza...  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

Zaczęliśmy szukać ekipy do murowania. Poszło nawet szybko. Na ofertę na fixly.pl odpowiedziały 2-3 firmy, z czego zaufania wzbudzała jedna. Zadzwoniłem, umówiliśmy się na działce, dogadaliśmy się. 

Za budowę od stanu zero do surowego zamkniętego - czyli ściany zewn. i wewn., konstrukcja i pokrycie dachu, wstawienie stolarki - cena wyniosła łącznie 19.000 zł, termin realizacji: jeden miesiąc. Spisaliśmy umowę, gdzie tę kwotę i poszczególne prace rozbiliśmy na cztery etapy po 1 tygodniu. Generalnie każdy etap miał duży zapas, ale finalnie robota musiała być przyjęta przez kierownika budowy, wtedy następowała wypłata ostatniej raty.

Potem też poszło szybko. Przyjechały bloczki...



... przyjechał kibelek... 



... i budowa ruszyła.

----------


## zibek26

> Modyfikacja polega głownie na rezygnacji z ogrzewania węglowego na rzecz elektrycznego, przez co odpada kotłownia i komin, a domek zyskuje kilka mkw. powierzchni użytkowej. Architekt rysuje salon z aneksem kuchennym (30 mkw.), łazienkę (5 mkw.)  i ładne dwie sypialnie (10 i 13 mkw.).


Myślę o takim samym projekcie i idealny masz układ pomieszczeń  , dlatego mam kilka pytań :
Ile kosztuje taka adaptacja projektu ?
Jak konkretnie chcesz ogrzewać konwektory czy maty ?
W jakim województwie budujesz ?

----------


## Marcowy70

Hej,



> Ile kosztuje taka adaptacja projektu ?


Projekt Haharbudu kosztował w promocji 1 tys. zł, za adaptację dopłaciłem 2 tys. Adaptację robił mi znajomy architekt (mąż koleżanki z pracy), więc niby taniej. Ale gdy pytałem w normalnym biurze architektonicznym (małe miasteczko, siedziba gminy), życzyli sobie 3-3,5 tys. za dowolny projekt zrobiony od podstaw przez nich. Adaptacjami w ogóle się nie zajmują, bo - jak się domyślam - nie opłaca się: wolą zainkasować 3,5 tys. za nowy zamiast 2 tys. za przeróbki. Czyli w sumie nie zaoszczędziłem na tej "znajomości"  :smile: 




> Jak konkretnie chcesz ogrzewać konwektory czy maty ?


Konwektory sterowane przez wi-fi, głównie ze względu na nieregularny sposób użytkowania domku i brak możliwości zainstalowania innego źródła ciepła (może oprócz płynnego gazu, ale w to nie chcę wchodzić). Mata może w łazience. 




> W jakim województwie budujesz ?


Na styku Mazowsza i Podlasia, rejony zdecydowanie wiejskie.

----------


## Marcowy70

Ściany pięły się w górę raźno i równo. 



Belki na wieniec skręcone, wieniec zalany, można już więc podziwiać widok z okna sypialni  :smile: 



Przyjechało drewno. Sosnowe, ale panowie murarze zdębieli...

 

Generalnie wszyscy, którzy widzieli projekt, strasznie się dziwili, po co nam tyle drewna na więźbę?! Z tartaku dzwonili dwa razy, żeby się upewnić, że na pewno na dom potrzebne są takie duże przekroje. Majster też poprosił o drugi egzemplarz projektu, bo podejrzewał, że w tym pierwszym jest jakiś błąd. I też pytał, po co takie przekroje, skoro nawet poddasze jest nieużytkowe, więc drewniany strop nie będzie miał prawie żądnych obciążeń, a zaprojektowany jest jak garaż dla czołgu... No ale tak narysował architekt! 

Belki stropowe miały przekrój 20 na 26 cm, ważyły po kilkaset kilogramów. Trudno taką było nawet lekko poruszyć na stercie, więc nie było mowy, żeby ją wciągnąć ręcznie na wieniec, musiałem zamówić HDS-a. 

 

Konstrukcja złożona i usztywniona, membrana naciągnięta, więc na głowę już nie pada. 



To koniec kolejnego etapu, więc jest kolejna wypłata dla ekipy. Mamy dwutygodniową, planową przerwę w inwestycji, bo panowie musieli dokończyć inną terminową robotę, a ja czekam na zamówione okna, drzwi i blachę na dach. 

Całe drewno (belki, krokwie, łaty i kontrłaty) kosztowało mnie niecałe 10 tys. zł. To surowe drewno, tylko zanurzone w preparacie przeciwgrzybicznym. Jak wynikało z researchu, za drewno budowlane (suszone) zapłaciłbym ponad 50 proc. więcej, a za klejone to już w ogóle fortunę. Drewno sprowadziłem z dużego tartaku odległego o 50 km, bo na miejscu jest tylko mały zakład, który zażyczył sobie za tą samą ilość 13 tys. Możliwe, że ściągnąłby z tego samego tartaku, co ja, i po prostu wziął prowizję  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

Długo się zastanawialiśmy, jaką opcję wybrać, jeśli chodzi o drzwi i okna - stolarka marketowa (bo dom miał być niskobudżetowy) czy markowa (bo ogrzewanie ma być elektryczne, więc dom musi być jak termos). Różnica w cenie była oczywiście spora, ale jak uwzględniliśmy niższy VAT za stolarkę z montażem (7 proc.), to już nie było takiej różnicy i zdecydowaliśmy, że większe koszty są do zaakceptowania. 

Najpierw przyjechały drzwi. Za antywłamaniową Gerdę z dodatkowym ociepleniem i montażem zapłaciliśmy 3.000 zł. Czyli dom nie ma okien, w zasadzie nie ma dachu, ale już nikt się do niego nie włamie  :wink: 



Podobnie było z oknami. Zdecydowaliśmy się zamówić w Oknoplaście, i to opcję Winergetic, czyli o podwyższonej izolacyjności (0,76 W/m²K). Daliśmy się też namówić na "ciepły montaż" uznając argument kierownika budowy, że bez sensu kupować drogie, "ciepłe okna", spod których będzie ciągnęło chłodem. Na osiem okien z montażem wydaliśmy 14.600 zł i to był największy wydatek na materiały podczas całej budowy. Najdroższe (ok. 8.000 zł) były oczywiście drzwi balkonowe - trójskrzydłowe, na specjalnej podstawie. Namawiali nas na opcję przesuwną, całkowicie przeszkloną, ale cena była kosmiczna. 





Jedyny minus zamawiania drzwi i okien (oprócz wyższej ceny) był taki, że oczywiście trzeba było poczekać na realizację 3-4 tygodnie, a np. do takiego Leroy Merlin można było wejść i wyjść z drzwiami pod pachą.

Ledwie skończyła ekipa okienna, wrócili murarze i wzięli się za dach. Zgodnie z projektem była to blacha na rąbek stojący od Pruszyńskiego, za blachę (120 mkw.) z orynnowaniem (Bryza, PCV) zapłaciliśmy 5.400 zł. 



Chłopaki uwinęli się z dachem w 4 dni, zapłaciliśmy ostatnią ratę za robociznę i stan surowy zamknięty gotowy  :smile: 



Ładna stodółka, prawda? Chociaż lepiej brzmi "barnhouse"  :big grin: 

Podsumowując i odpowiadając na pytanie z tematu wątku: *domek w stanie surowym zamkniętym kosztował nas 82.500 zł. * 

W tej kwocie najkosztowniejsze były: 
- robocizna: 24,5 tys. zł, najwięcej ściany i dach (19.000 zł), plus geodeta, wykop, zasyp, układanie kanalizy, zagęszczanie, kierownik budowy...
- wypasione okna i drzwi: 17.500 tys. zł,
- drewno na więźbę: 10.500 zł, 
- bloczki na ściany zewnętrzne: 5.900 zł,
- blacha na dach: 5.400 zł.

Własnymi rękami został zrobiony stan zero, tj. wytyczanie i szalowanie ław, skręcanie belek zbrojeniowych, zalewanie ław i posadzki na gruncie. 

Teraz zaczyna się drugi akt dramatu pt. "Wykańczanie"  :cool:

----------


## zibek26

> Generalnie wszyscy, którzy widzieli projekt, strasznie się dziwili, po co nam tyle drewna na więźbę?! Z tartaku dzwonili dwa razy, żeby się upewnić, że na pewno na dom potrzebne są takie duże przekroje. Majster też poprosił o drugi egzemplarz projektu, bo podejrzewał, że w tym pierwszym jest jakiś błąd. I też pytał, po co takie przekroje, skoro nawet poddasze jest nieużytkowe, więc drewniany strop nie będzie miał prawie żądnych obciążeń, a zaprojektowany jest jak garaż dla czołgu... No ale tak narysował architekt!


Też spotkałem informacje że strop jest przewymiarowany- firma zawsze odpowiada że tak ma być bo konstruktor tak wyliczył. Ale orientujesz się może o ile to przewymiarowane drewno podraża koszt budowy ? Bo zastanawiam się czy nie zrobię błędu kupując niby  tani projekt (950pln) i niby oszczędzę 2 tysiące, ale konieczne przeróbki i większy wydatek na drewno nie spowodują, że koszt budowy wyjdzie sporo droższy niż projekt indywidualny, czy któraś z parterówek z500. Niestey w MPZP mam dach 30-45 a architekci z z500 uważają że dach to powinien mieć 25-28 stopni i praktycznie nie mają projektów na 30 stopni. Dopiero projekt z12  ma 40 stopni.

----------


## swierol

Cześć. Z tymi oknami to rzeczywiście dobrze pojechałeś :smile:  Co prawda okna naprawde dobrej jakości (tyla zdążyłem wyczytać w necie bo też ostatnio zamawiałem) ale trochę mnie dziwi cena tego okna balkonowego. Mam dokładnie jak Ty podzielone na 3 kwatery i wymiar 300x240 i ono kosztuje mnie połowę Twojego. Ja nie mam tych belek od spodu bo okno będzie osadzone na pustakach. 
Koszty budowy bardzo podobne. U mnie około 84tys, zebrałem 99% rachunków :smile:  
Zdąrzyłem zauważyć, że też zastanawiasz się nad ogrzewaniem....

----------


## swierol

> Też spotkałem informacje że strop jest przewymiarowany- firma zawsze odpowiada że tak ma być bo konstruktor tak wyliczył. Ale orientujesz się może o ile to przewymiarowane drewno podraża koszt budowy ? Bo zastanawiam się czy nie zrobię błędu kupując niby  tani projekt (950pln) i niby oszczędzę 2 tysiące, ale konieczne przeróbki i większy wydatek na drewno nie spowodują, że koszt budowy wyjdzie sporo droższy niż projekt indywidualny, czy któraś z parterówek z500. Niestey w MPZP mam dach 30-45 a architekci z z500 uważają że dach to powinien mieć 25-28 stopni i praktycznie nie mają projektów na 30 stopni. Dopiero projekt z12  ma 40 stopni.


Jeśli ktoś Ci zrobi projekt indywidualny od podstaw za 3,5tys to bierz. Robienie jakiejś tragedii z 2 czy 3 tysięcy więcej za drewno na tym etapie budowy to lekka przesada, będziesz miał "garaż na czołg" na poddaszu :smile:   Tylko pytanie jest czy projektant adaptujący nie może zmienić przekroju belek? Ja w swoim projekcie na połowie domu też mam strop belkowy o przekroju 80x200 i to są już konkretne belki ale nie jestem konstruktorem wiec na temat uwarunkowań tego projektu trudno mi się odnieść. Skoro belki może są przewymiarowane to trudno ale największym problemem jest ich ciężar, do ułożenia stropu potrzebujesz HDS'a.
Z kolei u mnie wieńce mają wysokość 35cm z czym budowlańcowi było się ciężko zgodzić.

----------


## tomatom

Jak dobrze pójdzie to na wiosnę zaczne budowe porównywalnego z twoim Marcowy70 (zyczę powodzenia w budowie :smile:  ) Śledzę wiec poczynania bo skala bedzie podobna. Swierol a czy ty jesteś w trakcie czy już wybudowane? Czy może powiedzieć z jakiej firmy twoje okno balkonowe, bardzo podobne chyba będzie u mnie.

----------


## swierol

> Jak dobrze pójdzie to na wiosnę zaczne budowe porównywalnego z twoim Marcowy70 (zyczę powodzenia w budowie ) Śledzę wiec poczynania bo skala bedzie podobna. Swierol a czy ty jesteś w trakcie czy już wybudowane? Czy może powiedzieć z jakiej firmy twoje okno balkonowe, bardzo podobne chyba będzie u mnie.


Jestem w trakcie. W czwartek przybywają okna z firmy Witraż na profilu Trocal. Osiem okien razem z tym balkonowym 11tys z ciepłymi parapetami i ukrytymi zawiasami. Kolor "specjalny" Irish Oak. Połowa okien to fixy.

----------


## zibek26

> Jak dobrze pójdzie to na wiosnę zaczne budowe porównywalnego z twoim Marcowy70 .


Jeśli mogę zapytać to masz projekt gotowy ?

----------


## tomatom

Jeszcze nie mam projektu, na razie przerabiamy "koncepcje" i wyjasniamy niespodzianki zwiazane z intensywnością zabudowy i NRO.

----------


## bajprzeznet

Marcowy70, szacun, fajnie wyszło i niedrogo - choć mimo wszystko okna na bogato  :smile: 
W tej cenie są też koszty materiałów na stan zero? bo wiem że robota własna była.

Jeśli ekipa za sciany, wieniec i dach wzieła niecałe 25 tys to ...mega dobra cena!

U mnie za SSO, fakt że od wykopu do wieńca biorą za taki domek ok 25-30 tys.
Sam za pokrycie dachu (150m2) płaciłem 18 tys za materiał i robociznę, i była to najtańsza oferta jaka znalazłem w okolicy od sensownej firmy.

Czekamy na dalszy rozwój zdarzeń  :smile:

----------


## swierol

> Marcowy70, szacun, fajnie wyszło i niedrogo - choć mimo wszystko okna na bogato 
> W tej cenie są też koszty materiałów na stan zero? bo wiem że robota własna była.
> 
> Jeśli ekipa za sciany, wieniec i dach wzieła niecałe 25 tys to ...mega dobra cena!
> 
> U mnie za SSO, fakt że od wykopu do wieńca biorą za taki domek ok 25-30 tys.
> Sam za pokrycie dachu (150m2) płaciłem 18 tys za materiał i robociznę, i była to najtańsza oferta jaka znalazłem w okolicy od sensownej firmy.
> 
> Czekamy na dalszy rozwój zdarzeń


Nie wiem co tam masz na dachu ale moim zdaniem Extra cena. Ja zapłaciłem za dach z rynnami i robocizna koło 33tys ale wiem że trochę przekombinowalem. Gdybym został przy samej membranie bez deskowania i nadbitki pewnie skończyło by się na 28-29. No i ta moja blacha mega droga. Wszystko oddałem fachowcom:d i za SSO wyszło 21ty.  Za dach 9 i od fundamentów po wieńce 12. A przepraszam jeszcze kuzynowi za izolacje termiczną fundamentów zapłaciłem 600zl. Finalnie różnice między takimi metrazami nie są dużo bo i same bryły są proste.

----------


## przemolinko

Witam.

Planuje budowę tego samego domku w 2021 roku. Niestety wchodzą nowe przepisy Wt2021.

Chciał bym zastosować klimatyzator kanałowy, rekuperację i w zapas grzejniki ścienne. Więc wszystko prąd. Bez komina. 

Niestety na stronie nie ma podanych żadnych współczynników. Masz może jakieś wartości EP w swoim projekcie? Wt 2021 wymaga EPmax= 70 kWh/M2.

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Nie wiem co tam masz na dachu ale moim zdaniem Extra cena. Ja zapłaciłem za dach z rynnami i robocizna koło 33tys ale wiem że trochę przekombinowalem. Gdybym został przy samej membranie bez deskowania i nadbitki pewnie skończyło by się na 28-29. No i ta moja blacha mega droga. Wszystko oddałem fachowcom:d i za SSO wyszło 21ty.  Za dach 9 i od fundamentów po wieńce 12. A przepraszam jeszcze kuzynowi za izolacje termiczną fundamentów zapłaciłem 600zl. Finalnie różnice między takimi metrazami nie są dużo bo i same bryły są proste.


18 tys to było samo pokrycie, czyli blacha, membrana, wykończenie, wentylacja, wyłaz dachowy, pas rynnowy itp - bez konstrukcji dachu, ta wyszła drugie tyle.
Zresztą kiedyś pisaliśmy o tym  :smile:  

I tez wiem że można było taniej, trochę inaczej itp  - ale to zawsze wychodzi po fakcie  :smile: 
U ciebie robocizna to mega dobra cena - wyceny na rok 2019/2020 u mnie w okolicy to wszystko za SSO by było ok 30 tys...

----------


## Marcowy70

> Ale orientujesz się może o ile to przewymiarowane drewno podraża koszt budowy ? Bo zastanawiam się czy nie zrobię błędu kupując niby  tani projekt (950pln) i niby oszczędzę 2 tysiące, ale konieczne przeróbki i większy wydatek na drewno nie spowodują, że koszt budowy wyjdzie sporo droższy niż projekt indywidualny.


Murarze szacowali, że drewno na taki dom powinno kosztować w przedziale 4-5 tys. Ale w tej kwestii ufam raczej architektom niż budowlańcom, wiec w sumie nie wydaje mi się, żeby drewno było przewymiarowane. Jest po prostu solidne  :smile: 

Typowy, tani projekt i tak musisz zaadaptować u lokalnego architekta, który skasuje Cię pewnie na kolejne 2 tys. Gdybym zamawiał drugi raz, to jednak bym zamówił oryginalny projekt u miejscowego architekta za 3-3,5 tys. - narysuje dokładnie to, co chcesz, wytłumaczy szczegóły, no i jeszcze poradzi co do materiałów i wykonawców. Oszczędność na typowym projekcie jest niewielka albo żadna, a dodatkowe wsparcie bezcenne  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Niestety na stronie nie ma podanych żadnych współczynników. Masz może jakieś wartości EP w swoim projekcie? Wt 2021 wymaga EPmax= 70 kWh/M2.


Nie pamietam tych liczb i nie mam chwilowo dostępu do projektu. Napisz do Haharbudu - jak się zorientują, że chcesz kupić projekt, to odpiszą szybko i wyczerpująco  :smile:

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Murarze szacowali, że drewno na taki dom powinno kosztować w przedziale 4-5 tys. Ale w tej kwestii ufam raczej architektom niż budowlańcom, wiec w sumie nie wydaje mi się, żeby drewno było przewymiarowane. Jest po prostu solidne 
> 
> Typowy, tani projekt i tak musisz zaadaptować u lokalnego architekta, który skasuje Cię pewnie na kolejne 2 tys. Gdybym zamawiał drugi raz, to jednak bym zamówił oryginalny projekt u miejscowego architekta za 3-3,5 tys. - narysuje dokładnie to, co chcesz, wytłumaczy szczegóły, no i jeszcze poradzi co do materiałów i wykonawców. Oszczędność na typowym projekcie jest niewielka albo żadna, a dodatkowe wsparcie bezcenne


Dobrze kojarzę że w tym domu belki nie są podparte nigdzie na środku? Stąd taki rozmiar zapewne.
Pewnie i są przewymiarowane, tak jak z reguły wieniec, fundament, strop itp - po prostu każdy chroni swój tyłek, bo nikt nie chce mieć ludzi na sumieniu i problemów jak się coś stanie, bo drewno będzie gorszej jakości, albo beton nie taki.... 
I bardzo dobrze że tak jest.

Co do projektu - w Łódzkim za indywidualny wychodzi ok 4-4,5 tys zł netto najtaniej obecnie i to jeśli już masz wzór, albo wizje - a niektórzy krzyczą i po 8-12 tys.
Są rejony gdzie lepiej brać indywidualny, a są rejony gdzie kupno i adaptacja wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Dobrze kojarzę że w tym domu belki nie są podparte nigdzie na środku? Stąd taki rozmiar zapewne.


No to się wyjaśniło  :smile: 




> Co do projektu - w Łódzkim za indywidualny wychodzi ok 4-4,5 tys zł netto najtaniej obecnie i to jeśli już masz wzór, albo wizje - a niektórzy krzyczą i po 8-12 tys. Są rejony gdzie lepiej brać indywidualny, a są rejony gdzie kupno i adaptacja wyjdzie taniej.


Myślę, że stawki architektów są związane raczej z wielkością miasta, a nie z takim czy innym regionem. No i oczywiście zależą od tego, jak bardzo projekt jest  skomplikowany i ekskluzywny. Biuro architektoniczne w miasteczku gminnym za adaptację weźmie 2 tys., a za swój projekt - 3-3,5, o ile to będzie prosty dom. Z kolei znajomi za oryginalny projekt willi w warszawskiej pracowni z Mokotowa zapłacili 40 tys. i twierdzili, że to okazja, bo biuro jest popularne, nagradzane i zazwyczaj wyżej się ceni. Kto bogatemu zabroni?  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

Marcowy70 tanio wyszło. Tak z ciekawości ile planujesz wydać na stan wykończony z meblami kuchennymi i sprzętem AGD, ale bez pozostałych mebli?

----------


## Marcowy70

Szczerze mówiąc, nie robiłem takich planów  :smile:  Wyczerpał mi się budżet na budowę i wykończenie będę robił etapami, jak się uda trochę kasy odłożyć. Wczoraj wyszedł hydraulik, rozprowadzenie instalacji kosztowało mnie 1.000 zł + 500 za materiały. Dziś wchodzi elektryk-sąsiad, weźmie jakieś 2-3 tys. z materiałami. Zbieram też na ocieplenie podłogi - 15 cm styropianu plus posadzka miksokretem będzie mnie kosztowała jakieś 4-5 tys. O meblach jeszcze nie myślę, na początek na pewno będą używane z mieszkania  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Fajnie to widzę, że kosztów póki co nie masz wysokich. Powodzenia.

----------


## zibek26

> Potem też poszło szybko. Przyjechały bloczki...
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]448870[/ATTACH


Widzę bloczki SOLBET - polecasz ?
I pytanie ile ich potrzeba na ściany zewnętrzne  i do wewnątrz, o ile ściany wyliczę z projektu(ok 650 szt  24*24*59) to nie wiem ile potrzeba na wewnętrzne ( mam  taki sam układ ścian wewnętrznych tylko inaczej okna )
I jakie są wymiary okien ? Ja wyliczyłem:
taras wnęka 250*230     ( masz potrójne, nie da się podwójnego ? )
4 sztuki 1465*1435
łazienka 565*1435

----------


## Marcowy70

> Widzę bloczki SOLBET - polecasz ?
> I pytanie ile ich potrzeba na ściany zewnętrzne  i do wewnątrz, o ile ściany wyliczę z projektu(ok 650 szt  24*24*59) to nie wiem ile potrzeba na wewnętrzne ( mam  taki sam układ ścian wewnętrznych tylko inaczej okna )
> I jakie są wymiary okien ? Ja wyliczyłem:
> taras wnęka 250*230     ( masz potrójne, nie da się podwójnego ? )
> 4 sztuki 1465*1435
> łazienka 565*1435


Solbet jest OK, murarze też go lubią, zwłaszcza jeśli bloczki mają uchwyty, bo łatwiej jest przenosić i układać. Trzeba tylko pamiętać, żeby te wnęki wypełnić potem zaprawą (tj. żeby nie zostały puste przestrzenie). 

Nie polecam natomiast bloczków produkcji białoruskiej - są trochę tańsze, ale nawet facet ze składu mi odradzał - mówił, że klienci narzekają, więc nie będzie już ich sprowadzał. Nie wgłębiałem się w szczegóły techniczne, ale trzeba po prostu zapytać o producenta i jeśli w odpowiedzi usłyszy się "białoruski", to lepiej przemyśleć. 

Bloczki zamawiałem według kosztorysu - zewnętrznych 580 szt., wewnętrznych 380. Ale którychś zwróciłem ponad paletę - chyba zewnętrznych, ale już nie pamiętam. Ważne, żeby umówić się ze sprzedawcą, że jak zostanie, to można oddać. Jeśli w tym samym składzie bierzesz kolejne materiały, to zazwyczaj nie ma problemu - samochód z HDS-em przywozi np. blachę na dach, z powrotem zabiera niepotrzebne bloczki, a skład pomniejsza twój rachunek za blachę. 

Załączam zdjęcia z wymiarami okien. Jak już pisałem, szarpnąłem się na Oknoplast Winergetic, więc to była najdroższa pozycja w kosztorysie, choć wymiary raczej standardowe i zgodne z projektem. Drzwi tarasowe możesz zamówić nawet pojedyncze, ale zapłacisz fortunę. Ja początkowo planowałem drzwi z podziałem na trzy sekcje, ale z jedną (skrajną) nieruchomą, ale w tej akurat wersji coś takiego nie występuje. Proponowali mi za to dwudzielne, z jedną częścią przesuwną - piękne, ale cena zabójcza. Więc jest, jak jest  :smile:  A jak zamawiasz u producenta, to zrobią wymiary dokładnie takie, jakie sobie wymarzysz. Nawet jak zamawiasz tzw. standardowe, to i tak czekasz parę tygodni, aż zrobią.

----------


## Adiš

Panie Marcowy , jak dalej potoczyly sie losy budowy , mysle ze duzo osob jest zainteresowanych bo projekt dosc popularny, a     
Sporo wiedzy mozna bylo wyciagnac z tego tematu .

----------


## zibek26

Czekamy co dalej

----------


## Arturo1972

> Panie Marcowy , jak dalej potoczyly sie losy budowy , mysle ze duzo osob jest zainteresowanych bo projekt dosc popularny, a     
> Sporo wiedzy mozna bylo wyciagnac z tego tematu .


Myślę, że z 80 klocków zrobiło się ze 300  :smile:

----------


## zibek26

> Myślę, że z 80 klocków zrobiło się ze 300


To żle myślisz. Buduję ten sam projekt, nie sądzę żebym przekroczył 200 , chyba że poszaleję i dam pompę ciepła Panas All in one , to może lekko przekroczę  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Panie Marcowy , jak dalej potoczyly sie losy budowy , mysle ze duzo osob jest zainteresowanych bo projekt dosc popularny, a     
> Sporo wiedzy mozna bylo wyciagnac z tego tematu .


Dzięki za dobre słowo  :smile:  A dalej było tak: 

W marcu na podłodze położyłem 15 cm styropianu (5+10), a w kwietniu wjechał posadzkarz, więc już jest po czym chodzić  :smile:  Także w kwietniu założyłem hydrofor, więc można było podłączyć instalację domową... teoretycznie. Ale o tym później. 

Wiosną zacząłem też szukać tynkarza. I bezskutecznie szukałem do jesieni! Bo nawet jak ktoś wykazywał zainteresowanie zleceniem i miał termin za 4-5 miesięcy, to jak zobaczył domek, to stawka wzrastała o 100 proc. Bo domek mały i daleko, a jak ktoś robi u dewelopera, to ma setki metrów w jednym miejscu, a stawka taka sama... 

A zatem przez całe lato niewiele się w domku działo. 

Pod koniec wakacji doszedłem do wniosku, że trzeba olać tynkowanie, ale wziąć się za ocieplanie domu, który kolejną zimę miał być już ogrzewany i to prądem. Szczęśliwie znalazłem lokalnego, solidnego fachowca, który położył styropian (15 cm grafitowego, plus siatka i jedna warstwa kleju, na listwie startowej, z kołkowaniem). Zrobił też podbitkę, więc domek mamy zamknięty. Za usługę zapłaciłem 17.000 za ocieplenie i 4.000 za podbitkę. 

A ja zacząłem układać wełnę na stropie parteru, co robię do dziś  :smile:  Zaszalałem, bo wybrałem supermatę Isover, 15 cm, lambda 0,33. Pierwsza warstwa została wetknięta między belki stropowe - mata jest na tyle sprężysta, że przy rozstawie belek 60 cm nie było konieczne sznurkowanie. Dla drugiej warstwy "na krzyż" zrobiłem konstrukcję ze zwykłych desek szalunkowych ustawionych na sztorc i przykręconych do belek. Ponieważ skończył mi się budżet, co miesiąc kupuję parę rolek, pakuję do samochodu i rozkładam z pomocą syna, więc trochę to trwa.

No właśnie, budżet... Nie wiem, czy to dobrze, ale przestałem wpisywać wydatki do Excela. No bo skoro nie mam budżetu, to czego mam pilnować?  :smile:  Ustaliłem sobie listę dalszych działań wykończeniowych i realizuję ją w miarę posiadanych środków. Inaczej było w czasie budowy - miałem odłożoną kasę, więc nie mogłem przekroczyć kosztów każdego etapu. Teraz też oczywiście szukam najlepszych opcji i oglądam pięć razy każdą złotówkę, zanim ją wydam, ale nie muszę się już mieścić w żadnych limitach. 

Przy okazji chciałem pochwalić najlepszą ciężarówkę na świecie - mojego opla vectrę  :big grin:  Przewozi tak niesamowite materiały, że szok. Nie mówię o workach cementu czy rolkach folii, ale np. mieszczą się w nim także panele z siatki do zbrojenia betonu, 6 rolek wełny Isover albo listwy narożnikowe o długości 3 metrów - z zamkniętym bagażnikiem! 

PS. Nie mogę dodawać zdjęć - ani bezpośrednio do forum, ani linków zewnętrznych. Jest jakieś ograniczenie?  :sad:

----------


## swierol

Kurcze powiem Ci, że dziwię się temu co piszesz. W łódzkim obdzwoniłem kilku tynkarzy i wszyscy mówili o terminach za 3-4 tygdnie. Jeden tylko wyjątkowo tani (31,00 zł za Knaufa Diamanta) powiedział, że czerwiec 2022. A jak z tym ogrzewaniem w końcu wyszlo?

----------


## Marcowy70

> W łódzkim obdzwoniłem kilku tynkarzy i wszyscy mówili o terminach za 3-4 tygdnie. Jeden tylko wyjątkowo tani (31,00 zł za Knaufa Diamanta) powiedział, że czerwiec 2022.


OMG... terminy i stawki u mnie nieosiągalne, serio. Za tynk cementowo-wapienny fachowiec przez telefon zażyczył 50 zł za mkw., a jak obejrzał chatę, to powiedział, że poniżej 90 zł mu się nie opłaca. No i może wejść dopiero za 3-4 miesiące. Z paroma innymi było podobnie. W końcu się chyba zdecyduję na płytę g-k, bo akurat ten fachowiec od ociepleń też to robi, a pokazał, że jest solidny. Ale bierze niemało, bo 55 za mkw. za robociznę na gotowo, pod malowanie. 




> A jak z tym ogrzewaniem w końcu wyszlo?


Kupiłem w końcu trzy konwektory po 2000 W z wifi do pokojów i drabinkę 500 W do łazienki: 

https://allegro.pl/oferta/grzejnik-e...ifi-9658300340 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/grzejnik-e...ed-11135461814

Mam w domku ustawione 12 st., a jak jadę tam do roboty, to godzinę wcześniej podwyższam do 15 i już pracuję w cieple. Fajna zabawa zz aplikacją  :smile:  Na przyszły rok planuję fotowoltaikę, więc byle przeżyć rachunki za tę zimę...

----------

